# How many MAC (only) e/s do you have?



## natalie75 (Mar 1, 2007)

Everyone says I'm a MAC addict, but now I know I am!  I just made a spreadsheet of my e/s and realized I have .............81 (not including a few LE backups).............


----------



## KAIA (Mar 1, 2007)

"JUST" 35...=(  but i started my collection on sep-oct 2006 so i guess is ok....


----------



## macface (Mar 1, 2007)

I only have 45 eyeshadows I only buy the colors I know Im going to wear.


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 1, 2007)

around 30.. i don't know the exact number. too lazy to count!


----------



## sandsonik (Mar 1, 2007)

About 38-40, I've lost count!  And most, if not all of those, were within the past 12 months when my obsession began, so I really need to chill and just play with what I've got for awhile!


----------



## Renee (Mar 1, 2007)

This is sooooo bad! I have 240 !!! Yikes!!


----------



## Holly (Mar 1, 2007)

Only 19, but it's been growing like craaaazy!


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 1, 2007)

I have 40.


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 1, 2007)

Wait... do piggies count? I have 35 shadows and 25 piggie samples.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 1, 2007)

I own only 14 individual shadows. But I have 3 of the 4 holiday 06 palettes, and three quads. Oh and 2 of the mineralize duos. Im working on it!


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Mar 1, 2007)

Exactly 350 *hides in shame*


----------



## brookeab (Mar 1, 2007)

Let's see, I have 22 pot eye shadows three MAC quads and two palettes. (one is y &kei) So 43 total. I have about 26 full size pigments if those count.


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm fairly new when it comes to MAC, and only have 6 e/s so far (but I'm working on them little by little, lol).
I got hooked unto piggies first, and have 22 of them (4 more coming in the mail soon, yippee!!!)


----------



## eco (Mar 1, 2007)

i have:
15 pan palette: 15
4 Quads: 16
6 special packaging e/s I didn't want to depot: 6
3 holiday palettes (6 shadows each): 18

That's 55 eyeshadows... I think when I hit 100 i'll be an "addict", or maybe that is just a clever excuse to buy 45 more shadows
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




now pigments are a whole 'nother story!  I have 21 full size pigments, a charm set with 5 vials, and 9 large samples (a co-worker and I trade full to the brim samples!).... that tallies 35, but I could definitely use a few more!  As a sidenote, I've been collecting since may '05... it will almost be my 2 year mac anniversary! lol!


----------



## labwom (Mar 1, 2007)

I have 18 Mac ONLY eyeshadows!


----------



## TM26 (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow I have a lot of catching up to do
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let's see here, about 25


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Mar 1, 2007)

I have 15 MAC-only eyeshadows. It is a steadily-growing collection.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 1, 2007)

I have 34 e/s and 26 pigment samples.  Mind you, this is only a 10 month collection lol.

****EDIT****

Haha I just doubled checked my database and it looks like I forgot to add some shadows.  That would make 40 e/s and 26 pigment samples lol.


----------



## rainbow (Mar 1, 2007)

i have about 83 e/s including those in the quads but excluding pigments.


----------



## liv (Mar 1, 2007)

I have 6 e/s pots and 12 e/s in palettes (Holiday Smoked and Warm 2006), so only 18 for me so far.  I only started buying in October though, and my sad work-study paycheck doesn't let me go too crazy all at once.  =]  I have my eye on at least 10 regular e/s I have on a wishlist and those darn LE ones always sneak up on me.


----------



## Tash (Mar 1, 2007)

I don't even want to look.  I know I have over 40 pigment (full) jars alone.  

15 Pallettes (x5): 75
4 pan (x4): 16
6 pan (x1): 6
Plus probably 10-15 ones in pots.  So right around a 100 or so :X


----------



## redambition (Mar 1, 2007)

14 shadows, one backup (of shroom, it's s staple so as soon as i hit pan i get a backup.) and...

1 pigment.


----------



## miss-lilly (Mar 1, 2007)

I have 129 MAC e/s, not counting the duplicates and pigments


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 1, 2007)

I have the following:

26 in my 15 palettes
4 in a my homemade Barbie Quad
5 that I have not depotted yet
2 backups
6 in a holiday palette

Total: 43


----------



## Shawna (Mar 1, 2007)

At least 100 and that isn't counting my pigments.  Then it would be closer to 150.  Yeah,  I've got a problem.


----------



## geeko (Mar 1, 2007)

Mine (still have some catching up to do....but recently my obession has turned from e/s to collecting blushers :X )

Singles - 81 (i should have 83....BUT my friend never returned 1 MAC e/s i lent here and the other got stolen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

quads - 8

Eye palettes - 4

Pigments - 30 full bottles, 2 half bottles, 2 mini pigments, 2 sample size pigments


----------



## Katja (Mar 1, 2007)

*I have 8 MAC shadows, and 1 Paint shadow.  It's not growing in the next month either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## FrazzledOne (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh boy, I have a problem. Including dups and palettes I have 513. Just shoot me


----------



## Corien (Mar 1, 2007)

513? WOW... That's a lot!

I have 4, and I adore those 4 I have now and I'm proud of them


----------



## Ambi (Mar 1, 2007)

We don't have a MAC store/counter/anything in Finland so I have to get mine abroad which I guess is a good thing because otherwise I'd be broke because of MAC... So far I have 26.


----------



## Beachgrl07 (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm a little new to the game so I only have 21 e/s and only one of those is a LE. I also have 8 pressed pigments...If that counts bump my number up to 29!


----------



## astronaut (Mar 1, 2007)

I only have four. In fact, I can name them on the top of my head! Parfait Amour, Tilt, Jewel Blue, and Beauty Marked 

[edit] Okay, so I just added two to my collection: swimming and shimmermoss. Now I have 6 shadows! lol

I'm an UD fanatic.


----------



## charismaticlime (Mar 1, 2007)

I have 13 - 7 pro pans, 5 depotted, and 1 still in the pot. Then there's also 1 full size pigment and 2 small pigment samples


----------



## Katura (Mar 1, 2007)

I've got two filled 15 palletes, 5 still in the pots...a few of the mineralize e/s duos and a couple piggies...Not much, but I'm getting up there


----------



## Showgirl (Mar 1, 2007)

I have 3 full 15-slot palettes and (counts in her head) 12 loose shadows plus one quad waiting to be depotted... so 61 shadows of that size at present....

BUT of those

- 3 are Bodyshop
- 4 are Urban Decay
- 8 are Milani

So that gives a total of 49 MAC eyeshadows for me.


----------



## magi (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh wow... I only have got one e/s and one is in the mail to me - but I have got 6 Quads and 2 holiday palettes. I love finished combos :-D I am also more a pigment addict. I think I have got 10 samples, I think 13 vials and 22 full size jars :-o I am in MAC since Oktober last year :-D


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 1, 2007)

To the folks that have so many....Why? LOL. Do y'all wear them all or just collect them? I'm already hitting a wall as far as wanting to buy more, and I've only been buying for 8 months. Nothing even catches my eye anymore.


----------



## huggablesecret (Mar 1, 2007)

Currently : 40
Including Warm eyes/Jewel/Smoked palettes - 58
Pigments : 13 full jars, 16 samples, oh and one full jar on the way


----------



## ChrisKsAngel (Mar 1, 2007)

I have 5 15 pan palettes, so 75


----------



## natalie75 (Mar 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dangerousmuffins* 

 
_Exactly 350 *hides in shame*_

 



















  There should be a prize!!


----------



## kimmy (Mar 1, 2007)

i have like...22 haha. my collection is just a baby. i think i have 18 pigment samples as well, but those don't really count.


----------



## natalie75 (Mar 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ChrisKsAngel* 

 
_I have 5 15 pan palettes, so 75 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 











  doesn't this thread feel good, getting it off of our chests


----------



## natalie75 (Mar 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FrazzledOne* 

 
_Oh boy, I have a problem. Including dups and palettes I have 513. Just shoot me_

 











  OH MY GOSH ...................... YOU WIN, I give up..............
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm not even going to try........................


----------



## messhead (Mar 1, 2007)

I have 92!!!!!


----------



## Cdjax (Mar 1, 2007)

Not including pigments, I have 114. But you count them, its 172!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Mar 1, 2007)

I have 47 eyeshadows (i might have a few i forgot to count) & one mineralized duo. I have the warm eyes palette from 2006 & 12 pigments!


----------



## f1rewater (Mar 1, 2007)

If i count the ones from palettes and quads individually ...

40


----------



## HotPink (Mar 2, 2007)

Let's see, I have:

9 filled 15-pan palettes -so 135 individual shadows, I also have some miscellaneous shadows I'm debating whether to depot or not, like my Barbie shadows

4 quads - 16 shadows

3 holiday eye palettes - 18 shadows

7 mineralize shadows

25 back-ups

25 pigments

So, I guess that's around 200 not including pigments.  I figure there's a lot of people out there with more than that so I try not to feel too bad about having so many.

Whenever I buy more, I always intend on wearing them, but with so many it is hard to keep track.  I think I got sucked into the whole LE thing, so I always feel like I'll be missing out if I don't buy the new collections.

Hi, my name's Sarah and I'm a MAC addict : )


----------



## natalie75 (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HotPink* 

 
_Let's see, I have:

9 filled 15-pan palettes -so 135 individual shadows, I also have some miscellaneous shadows I'm debating whether to depot or not, like my Barbie shadows

4 quads - 16 shadows

3 holiday eye palettes - 18 shadows

7 mineralize shadows

25 back-ups

25 pigments

So, I guess that's around 200 not including pigments.  I figure there's a lot of people out there with more than that so I try not to feel too bad about having so many.

Whenever I buy more, I always intend on wearing them, but with so many it is hard to keep track.  I think I got sucked into the whole LE thing, so I always feel like I'll be missing out if I don't buy the new collections.

Hi, my name's Sarah and I'm a MAC addict : )_

 
Hi Sarah, my name is Natalie and I'm a MAC addict


----------



## stellarx1587 (Mar 2, 2007)

Right now I have about 325+... not including back ups... geez... what's wrong with me...


----------



## HotPink (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *natalie75* 

 
_Hi Sarah, my name is Natalie and I'm a MAC addict
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It feels good to know I'm not alone


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Mar 2, 2007)

59 shadows...but this doesn't include my holiday eye pallettes....you don't want to know how many piggies i have....now that is out of control.


----------



## eponine (Mar 2, 2007)

i think i have around 200 shadows(not counting holiday palettes) and 70ish pigments and glitters. i have a sickness.


----------



## electrostars (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eponine* 

 
_i think i have around 200 shadows(not counting holiday palettes) and 70ish pigments and glitters. i have a sickness._

 
crap, i wish i had that many. LOL.
I'm too poor to have that many. blaaaaah.

I have like 19 shadows, 1 pigment..blahblah.

I would have like 02846086 times more than that if I didn't sell everything all of the time....... lol.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Mar 2, 2007)

I have about 50-60 e/s and 25 piggies.


----------



## electrostars (Mar 2, 2007)

I do plan on doubling(or more) my collection in about two weeks when I get my taxes. bhaha.
i'm getting like 8 pigments, 15 e/s, and some other stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My total so far is at $345.90..
hahahaha.


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Mar 2, 2007)

2 15 pan palettes= 30
4 quads= 16
8 LE quads= 32
4 LE palettes w/ 6 each in them= 24
22 pots that need depotting
3 of the Mineralized shadows

127 actual e/s, plus 4 full sized pigments, 4 vials (and a huge array of samples).  Plus 9 paints, if they count too?


----------



## FrazzledOne (Mar 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_To the folks that have so many....Why? LOL. Do y'all wear them all or just collect them? I'm already hitting a wall as far as wanting to buy more, and I've only been buying for 8 months. Nothing even catches my eye anymore._

 
Because I am goofy. I figure shadows will last a lifetime no matter what "they" say. I have cultured some really old ones at work and they are clean so I figure what they heck, they won't spoil. Some of the in your face colors I rarely use, but they did come in handy last year for Halloween. Shadows are the only makeup item I go nuts on


----------



## miss_emc (Mar 4, 2007)

74 eye shadows
12 pigments
9 pigment samples

(M.A.C only)


----------



## amelia.jayde (Mar 4, 2007)

21 shadows and 1 pigment. i've only been buying mac since about september.


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Mar 4, 2007)

5 filled palettes (75) and a few misc. potted, maybe 80, but hopefully getting another 2 full palettes next weekend.


----------



## electrostars (Mar 4, 2007)

damn y'allz!


----------



## redhead2000 (Mar 4, 2007)

31, not including pigments.


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 4, 2007)

I think 19 or 20 lol.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Mar 4, 2007)

around 30ish all in palettes except for one which is in Lure pot


----------



## shootergirlnc (Mar 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dangerousmuffins* 

 
_Exactly 350 *hides in shame*_

 
You are my hero!!


----------



## Dawn (Mar 4, 2007)

13 Quads = 52
11 Holiday/Misc. with 6 e/s= 66
5 of the Duos
220 in Palettes. 
Total 343
Plus 97 different pigment/glitter samples


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 4, 2007)

I have 117 potted shadows, 19 in pans, 24 in quads, and 30 in palettes.  So 190 MAC eye shadows total!  I have a serious sickness w/ MAC eye shadow!!


----------



## electrostars (Mar 4, 2007)

I hate all of you! lol.


----------



## bebs (Mar 4, 2007)

I have ten shadows from mac in pots and pans
pigments I have 112 thats my mac downfall.. I used to have 50ish but I sold them off for piggies


----------



## xSazx (Mar 4, 2007)

37, I just counted LOL


----------



## Brianne (Mar 4, 2007)

3 filled 15-pans (45 total)
3 pots
1 quad (Thunder Eyes)


----------



## Risser (Mar 4, 2007)

from Dec, 2005 to Mar, 2007... I have 130 not including pigments.

30  eye shadows = 31
04  duos = 8
11  pigments = 11
02  back-up pigments = 02
12  1/4 tsp pigments = 12
03  15 pan palettes = 45
04  quads = 16
05  holiday palette with 6 e/s = 30


----------



## medusalox (Mar 5, 2007)

77 eyeshadows
44 pigments (all full size!)
1 glitter

...I need more....hehe


----------



## LadyLaundale (Mar 5, 2007)

Around 275.

I have 9 full 15-pan's palettes, almost all the pre-made Quads (I collect them), several holiday palettes and other LE palettes.  And a whole bunch of pot form shadows I haven't gotten around to depotting, not too mention all the backups and special packaging pots like Belle Azure, Lure & Barbie.  And that doesn't include pigments or paints, you'd need to add another 30 to that total.

Yes, I know, I'm sick.  My name is Yolanda and I am a MAC Addict.


----------



## dmenchi (Mar 5, 2007)

i have 99 pro pans/depotted and a couple LE Palettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but it doesn't seem a lot and compared to some girls here it's nothing !!!:lolz:


----------



## hockeygirl4413 (Mar 6, 2007)

I counted my shadows and including all my single shadows and palettes I have 143 MAC only shadows.  Oh my I didn't think I had that many.


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 6, 2007)

*MAC_Whore* u need to post here!!!!!!!! 
I have a 157


----------



## Electro Chic (Mar 6, 2007)

I've only got 11 MAC eyeshadows and 11 full size pigments (if pigments count) but it looks like a lot more! Since I bought my 15 pan palette I've been buying loads more eyeshadows.


----------



## dreaeluna (Mar 6, 2007)

48 since 1/2/07!


----------



## anyelzti (Mar 6, 2007)

I have 64 MAC eyeshadows. I thought I had too much, but after reading a few respond to this topic, some of you have over 200, (OMG!) yeah. 

7 Blushes, 5 regular, and 2 cream

7 lipsticks

6 lipgloss

1 lipliner, 1 eyeliner

4 bottle of foundations

and other stuff from MAC I can't think of right now because I am at school.


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 6, 2007)

Around 40?


----------



## kradge79 (Mar 7, 2007)

I have 101 actual eyeshadows, plus 42 pigment samples.  Wow, that's a lot of MAC!


----------



## juicyaddict (Mar 7, 2007)

I just re-discovered MAC Feb of this year, and I have 8 shadows, and 2 palettes.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 25, 2007)

I am nowhere near most of you junkies, but oh...give me time *muahahahaha*

2 LE pots
9 permanent pots
1 quad palette

so 15 total. I'm skimpy...it's ok, I know


----------



## geeko (Mar 26, 2007)

87 singles in pots,
32 colors in quads (premade quads),
20 in palettes (4 are repeated colors which i already counted in either my singles or quads)

total = 139 colors

not including 30 full size bottles of pigments, and 2 mini pigments that i have

still under control.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Mar 26, 2007)

90, ouch! Thats like at least $1200. Now I feel guilty. Meh.


----------



## haute_muffy (Mar 26, 2007)

I have 103 eyeshadows (not including dupes) and 18 pigments.

I'm still on the hunt for the perfect grey...


----------



## dollbabybex (Mar 26, 2007)

i have 44 ... a fair amount... but not as much as some of you


----------



## pixi (Mar 26, 2007)

around 90.

thats disgusting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol i only wear like 5 of them!i need to get more creative


----------



## eulchen (Mar 26, 2007)

i have 

7 E/S in pots
4 in a quad
6 pigments full size

and growing


----------



## archangeli (Mar 27, 2007)

Over 200 MAC only e/s -

you can see them all with labels here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/archang...7594350247239/


----------



## lah_knee (Mar 27, 2007)

226 shadows... and 78 full size pigments.


----------



## Cocktail_party (Mar 27, 2007)

Very few compared to many other Specktra girls here: only 14


----------



## zaralovesmac (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dangerousmuffins* 

 
_Exactly 350 *hides in shame*_

 





I'm so jealous!


----------



## ambidextrous (Mar 28, 2007)

27 (1 quad and a palette of 6 are included)


----------



## Artemis (Mar 28, 2007)

I have 9. THAT'S RIGHT JUST NINE AND I DON"T PLAN ON BUYING ANY SOON except maybe the balloncy quad....


----------



## mselusive (Mar 28, 2007)

I feel like I need more!!!!!  I only have  49 eyeshadow pots (20 of which I bought this past month), 1 Z.Rhodes palette of 6 shadows and 2 backups.  Only 4 pigments and 2 paints. 


Sigh.........


----------



## gabi1129 (Mar 28, 2007)

i only have 15 e/s. started in Nov '06. 3 full size pigs + both pig dress sets.


----------



## tuuli (Mar 29, 2007)

35 in pots
1 quad
2 le-palettes
1 mineralize eyeshadow duo 

52 total

9 fullsize pigments, that doesn't count.


----------



## rosquared (Mar 29, 2007)

hmmm this thread is such an enabler.  i have about 30 mac shadows but i feel so ok about buying another 30 now.. i don't feel as bad.  haha


----------



## a_star (Jul 31, 2008)

I Have only been collecting them for half a year and i have 50


----------



## juxteyes (Jul 31, 2008)

My sister and I started collecting in feb. 2008. 

We have 55 e/s that we share. 3 full palettes and about 10 limited edition shadows that we don't plan on depotting! 

I am still looking for the perfect plum color though.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 31, 2008)

35 eyeshadows
12 eyeshadows (3 premade quads)
12 eyeshadows (2 holiday palettes)
Total: 59
2 full size pigments
22 pigment vials


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 31, 2008)

i have 3 15 pan palettes
1 of blues and greens ( and a yellow)
1 of pinks and purples
1 of my neutrals 
2 of the cream shadows
a quad
20 pigment samples
3 full sized pigments
a mineralized eyeshadow

so i have like 50 eyeshadows.


----------



## pinkxsushii (Jul 31, 2008)

I just started collecting when Heatherette came out and I have 
1 pigment, 5 eyeshadows and 1 Mineralized shadow. Being a college
student having to budget sucks.


----------



## Emi-lyn (Aug 3, 2008)

I have 47 e/s, 1 full size pigment and 19 pigment samples.


----------



## makeba (Aug 3, 2008)

i have 3 full 15 shadow pallettes
5 full size pigments
8 sample pigments
5 paint pots
7 paints
5 shadesticks


----------



## fashionate (Aug 3, 2008)

i have about 90...and i still need more! haha


----------



## bell21 (Aug 3, 2008)

I started collecting when Heatherette came out, I have 30 single shadows plus one heatherette trio.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 3, 2008)

105, not counting pigments, shadesticks, paint pots, etc.


----------



## AmyAngel (Aug 3, 2008)

I JUST started collecting, so right now I have 8 shadows (3 of those are the Heatherette trio 2), 1 pigment vial and 3 pigment samples. I'm trying not to buy or spend too much right now, but there are 3-4 other shadows I know I plan to get, plus hopefully the Manish palette when it comes out. 

I'm trying to decide if I want to keep all my single shadows in their pots, or get a palette and attempt depotting.


----------



## seymone25 (Aug 3, 2008)

I have about 200 eyeshadows and 57 pigments


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 3, 2008)

I really didn't start buying MAC shadow pots/pans until... I dunno, March 2008? April? One or the other. I've been playing with pigments for a couple years though. ( I'm cheap, and not hung up on brands or brand loyalty, as long as something works for me. Very loyal to lipglasses, though, for about 10 years now.)


So I have 8 shadows, 1 MES, 5 paint pots, and 14 pigments.


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 3, 2008)

I haven't had acces to MAC very long so my collection isn't that big yet. I onlu have six eyeshadows, four full sized pigment's and 16 pigment samples. Not that impressive.


----------



## geeko (Aug 3, 2008)

122 single eyeshadows
40 colors in quads
40 pigment colors

total: 202 e/s colors


----------



## thedrinkgirl (Aug 3, 2008)

Whew! I've got 113 - I know, it's ridiculous but it's my crack! What can I say


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 3, 2008)

eyeshadows only? Mmm.. about 17. Some of them are gifts, some of them are pro's, some LE, and one b2m.
I realize I won't buy e/s anymore unless I see a very very beautiful color. 
I'm a pigment junkie


----------



## Jemma28 (Aug 3, 2008)

I just started collecting this past May and I have about 52.


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 3, 2008)

So far I have 118 Single eye shadows. I'm waiting on 8 more that will be delivered tomorrow from the Starflash collection.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Aug 3, 2008)

I have FOUR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Unless you count paint pots then thats 5.  That's one look's worth.


----------



## pennybeau (Aug 3, 2008)

I have 49. :]


----------



## kristakamikaze (Aug 3, 2008)

I have 4 shadows in pots, 
the heatherette trio [1]
holiday 07 pallete
and tomorrow im going to the MAC store [first time, didnt know there was one SO close]
and I should have about 4 or 5 more


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Aug 4, 2008)

35-40 (I haven't counted in a while) 

Hopefully I will be getting the job I'm going for soon and I can start building my collection more. I started collecting quite some time ago, but I've never had the kind of money to buy like I want to. 

I located a CCO that I've heard good things about, so that should help.

I also have like 8 pigments.

Update:

I now have 50 shadows and 9 pigments.

46 individual colors and one quad.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 4, 2008)

I have 14 single shadows and then the Heatherette Trio 1...however I am a pigment junkie, I have I believe 13 of them.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 4, 2008)

55 single e/s pots and 60 full size pigment jars!


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 5, 2008)

Somehow I have: 

75 Depotted Shadows
32 Shadows in Pre-made Palettes/Quads
4 Full sized pigments
15 Mini pigment vials


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 5, 2008)

I have -

41 depotted e/s (in 3 MAC palettes).
3 mineralize e/s.
10 full size pigments.
10 mini charm size pigments.

When I come back from the US in September I hope my collection will have grown a vast amount, considering I plan to spend like $300+.


----------



## retail_therapy (Aug 5, 2008)

I have about 15 which I depotted recently into a palette, another 4 in a Quad from naughty nauticals, and 3 from heatherette trio 1, so that makes around 22??  I havent got my hands on  the Starflash collection, so I am sure the number will grow!!  

I am wondering...350 colors?? I know MAC has endless colors, but not like 350 colors??  Please enlighten!


----------



## niknacnikki69 (Aug 5, 2008)

I have 6 palettes = 90 shadows and 8 quads=32 shadows and I don't even want to count the pigments. My husband is gonna throw me out soon. HELP!!!


----------



## zabbazooey (Aug 5, 2008)

I have 100 MAC shadows (including quads, I don't own backups of anything), 21 pigments, 10 paint pots, 8 shadesticks, and 1 paint. 

I've only been collecting since December '07...YIKES!!!


----------



## abbyquack (Aug 5, 2008)

omg if i had answered this last year when this thread was created I would've been around 30 give/take. Now, I have I think 75 singles, not including 4 quads, 1 trio, 4 palettes! yikes.


----------



## niknacnikki69 (Aug 6, 2008)

I have 6 (15 pans) palettes= 90 and 8 quads=32 and I don't even want to count the pigments I pressed. My husband said he is going to throw me out soon. Somebody HELP!!! me please. I can't stop.


----------



## SpringDancer (Aug 7, 2008)

1 shadestick
1 paint
1 paint pot
1 quad
4 pigments
31 eyeshadows


----------



## mjalomo (Aug 7, 2008)

I have 110 eyeshadows, but ten are repeats. I remember when I started buying MAC, I wanted a 15 shadow palette so badly. I would drool over them on ebay. I thought 15 shadows was more than I would ever need...


----------



## Peaches23 (Aug 7, 2008)

I have one e/s right now in magnetic fields
I have about 6 samples of pigments
I am awaiting on two eyeshadows Go and Smoke and Diamonds

My collection is small but I am working on it!!


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 7, 2008)

7 eyeshadows
2 shadesticks
4 full sized pigments
16 pigment samples'

not much but it's steadily growing


----------



## fidelistoh (Sep 2, 2008)

i only have around 25!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh, sheesh. Um, so, I really got the MAC bug around the middle of the Fafi craze. Before that I had ten shadows. Now I have:

-68 shadows in 15-pan palettes
-6 pot shadows
-4 mineralize eyeshadows
-11 quads
-7 paints
-13 paintpots
-12 shadesticks
-29 full size pigments
-13 pigment vials
-12 pigment samples
-1 CCB

The above count does not include the precious few backups I have.


----------



## miss_supra (Sep 2, 2008)

About 60


----------



## The Biz Wiz (Sep 2, 2008)

At the moment I´ve got:
29 e/s (plus two almost empty Pink Source, my fave)
1 paint pot
1 pigment, full size
1 pigment, sample

Plus two e/s I gave to my sister because I already had them in my collection (before I started to remember the names of the e/s).

MAC is hideously expensive here so I plan on buying a whole lot more when I go to the States in October. At the moment my list veeeeeery long and I can´t wait


----------



## whittt8 (Sep 2, 2008)

I have 80-some eyeshadows, havent counted recently, 20+ pigment samples, and then 20 full size pigments. I also have 5 paint pots, 3 paints, and 2 shadesticks. And then 3 CCB.


----------



## yodagirl (Sep 2, 2008)

Not enough lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




seriously, I only have maybe 25....shopping time!


----------



## erinmosh (Sep 2, 2008)

i haven't counted in a while. but over 100. less than 150.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 2, 2008)

I just started my MAC collection maybe two months ago, so I've only got 2 e/s, 1 pigment, and 1 e/s quad.


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Sep 3, 2008)

Only 32.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Sep 3, 2008)

9 Paint Pots
 4 Solar Bits
12 Pigments
 5 vial Pigments
 6 Paints
 3 Quads
18 LE in pots
 2 Trios
 3 Palettes w/ 37 pro pans
 4 CCB
I just recently started collecting again this Spring


----------



## Ebonyone (Sep 3, 2008)

I have 82 MAC shadows including 5 quads, 
12 pigments, 
5 shadesticks, 
2 mineralize eyeshadows, and 
2 ccb.





Who knew it would get to this? We haven't even hit the holiday collections yet. Yeesh!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 3, 2008)

I have been collecting since my birthday this year - 22nd May 2008 and i have:

35 eyeshadows in pots
2 MES
2 Heatherette Trios
1 Fafi Quad
7 Pigments

So I guess that makes 54! I don't think i'm doing too badly 3 months down the line =)


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 3, 2008)

i have over 50, including ones in palettes etc.


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 5, 2008)

I have about 22 and Museum Bronze pigment


----------



## RaynelleM (Sep 5, 2008)

56 (14 self-made quads) and Basic Red piggie


----------



## xphoenix06 (Sep 6, 2008)

I only have 10 e/s....wish I had more, my collection is slowly slowly growing.


----------



## bell21 (Sep 6, 2008)

47 single eyeshadows
1 heathette trio
1 spiced chocolate quad.
5 pigment samples

 All that & I only discovered MAC in March


----------



## animacani (Sep 6, 2008)

I only have  15 eyeshadows right now =P


----------



## Miss A (Sep 6, 2008)

I have 27 indiv.
5 quads
5 holiday
12 pigments
total of 77 e/s whew no one tell me how much money that adds up to lol


----------



## lilmeggers09 (Sep 10, 2008)

33 total! and growing......


----------



## tarynlovesmac (Sep 13, 2008)

I am the proud owner of 33 lovely shades of MAC e/s.

Not the hugest collection, but I just started collecting in January of this year so the collection is growing as quickly as my wallet permits!


----------



## HeatherAnn (Sep 13, 2008)

12 single e/s
2 trios
2 Quads
19 pigments 
3 MES

does that count as 48?


----------



## simplykat (Sep 13, 2008)

40 MAC e/s
20 pigments

and i already think i have a problem ):


----------



## stacylynne (Sep 13, 2008)

I must have over 100. I'm thinking about depotting & making color coordinate pallates


----------



## Karen_B (Sep 13, 2008)

50 singles
3 quads/palettes (Fafi 2, Smokey eyes 2007, Heatherette trio 1)
8 MES
62 pigment samples (about 3-4 of these are full size or vials though)

And this is just my MAC stuff... I also have quite a bit of NYX, some Milani, Urban Decay, Stila, Make-up Store and Too Faced. I really don't need any more eyeshadows, LOL!


----------



## JediFarfy (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh my, let's see...

73 individual e/s
4 mineral e/s
7 regular sized pigments
1 5 pigment set
7 LE quads
2 LE 6 eye palettes
4 paint pots







JF


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 17, 2008)

Probaly 25.


----------



## jenNpaci (Sep 19, 2008)

I have 60 singles (in palletes) and 1 eyeshadow 6 e/s pallete LE.  I've been collecting since 2005 but I'm a college student so I don't get to indulge as much as I'd like.


----------



## Esme (Sep 19, 2008)

I only have 15 (but I just bought a palette and about 5 more shadows and some lippie from someone, stalking the postie) and one lipglass.
But there is no place to buy MAC close to me so I either have to drive all the way across town or order online.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 20, 2008)

Sad little 
36 pots 
1 quad 
10 lonely piggies
6 Paint Pots 
4 Shadesticks
I just recently got into eyeshadows maybe 2-3 months ago


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 20, 2008)

Shadows in the pot: 


 Greens: 42 
 Neutrals/highlight: 49 
 Purples: 47 
 Pinks: 49 
 Whites: 12 
 Yellows/Oranges/Golds: 33 
 Blues: 66 
 Browns: 63 
 Burgundies/Cranberries: 21 
 Blacks/Greys/Silvers: 36 
 Screw Tops: 16 
 MES: 21 (No palette-Can't depot) 
 Colour Theory: 9 (No palette-Too big) 

Other MAC shadows: 

38 quads = 152 shadows 
31 palettes = 160 shadows 
3 liquid shadows 
Solar Bits = 4 
Metal X = 7 
Pigments = 127 


*Total shadows (palette-able and otherwise, including pigments): 917* (I figured this out before Starflash, Colour Forms, Overich, Cult of Cherry and Electroflash, so add all of those shadows to the above numbers).

Want to really be scared?  Take that potted shadow number and third it.  That is how many backups I probably have.  Oh, scary fact #2....this isn't even counting my crapload of non-MAC shadows.  

Oh God, I didn't even count Shadesticks, Paints or Paint Pots!


----------



## starangel2383 (Sep 20, 2008)

i actually made a list of my eyeshadows the other day and not counting the ones in the holiday palettes or the special packaging quads, also, not counting my MES either. i have roughly 183 eyeshadows. some of which i believe are dupes.


----------



## MsMaryMAC (Sep 29, 2008)

19 individual e/s 
2 LE quads (Spiced Chocolate and Shadowy Lady= 8 e/s)
That's 27 shadows so far.

I also have 37 piggie samples.


----------



## SweetClover (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, you guys have a lot of MAC eyshadows
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only have 6 of them. And one is a paint. I'm feeling so embarrassed right now


----------



## Purple (Sep 29, 2008)

68 single e/s
5 quads
4 holiday palettes
1 novel twist palette
1 eyesx11 palette


----------



## Randy Rose (Oct 1, 2008)

I actually was just counting last night since I added my Starflash and Ungaro shadows to my palettes. 

I'm at 72 shadows (4 pro palettes, both Heatherette trios, and Manish Aurora). I'm not sure how many pigments I have, I don't really keep track. I never buy pigments; I buy enough and am friendly enough with the MUAs at the stores that they have never given me trouble about samples. I have sample jars of every permanent non-pro pigment, as well as every LE pigment from the past year and a half or so. But I use pigments very rarely.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 1, 2008)

more than i really need. i'm going to guess somewhere between sixty and seventy.


----------



## Zoffe (Oct 9, 2008)

uhm...
3 full 15-palettes
3 quads
2 holiday palettes with 6 and 5 e/s in each
10 non-depotted
2 MES
2 Metal-x

43 full sized piggies + 2 samples

So that's 82 eyeshadows + 45 different pigments... Wow, I thought I had around 50 eyeshadows and 20 pigments or something, lol xD


----------



## Ebonyone (Dec 14, 2008)

I wonder how many people who posted to this list have increased their collections since their original post. Alas, my collection has grown yet again! Who knew there could be so many variation of colors?


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 14, 2008)

^^ I'm sure mine has increased. There's no doubt.
If I counted right, I have 124 MAC e/s, not including pigments, shadesticks, paints, paint pots, etc.
Before I had 105.


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Dec 14, 2008)

I try not to count because I would truly have to come to terms with my addiction.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not including shadesticks, paints, pots and pigments, and MES, I have 7 pallets and about to expand to the 8th.  SMDH.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 14, 2008)

I have 7 1/2 full palettes + 8 pots 
10 MES
Every shadestick 
6 Paints
19 paintpots


----------



## miss_primer (Dec 14, 2008)

I dont have any mac eyeshadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and I only have one pigment.


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 15, 2008)

Heaps is all I know.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 15, 2008)

9 single e/s
1 quad
5 pigments
1 metal-x shadow
4 MES


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 15, 2008)

121 single e/s 
3 Metal X 
19 MES 
3 Paints 
14 Paint Pots 
25 Pigments 
1 Glitter 
6 LE Quads 
13 Shadesticks 
1 Solarbits


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Shadows in the pot: 


 Greens: 42 
 Neutrals/highlight: 49 
 Purples: 47 
 Pinks: 49 
 Whites: 12 
 Yellows/Oranges/Golds: 33 
 Blues: 66 
 Browns: 63 
 Burgundies/Cranberries: 21 
 Blacks/Greys/Silvers: 36 
 Screw Tops: 16 
 MES: 21 (No palette-Can't depot) 
 Colour Theory: 9 (No palette-Too big) 

Other MAC shadows: 

38 quads = 152 shadows 
31 palettes = 160 shadows 
3 liquid shadows 
Solar Bits = 4 
Metal X = 7 
Pigments = 127 


*Total shadows (palette-able and otherwise, including pigments): 917* (I figured this out before Starflash, Colour Forms, Overich, Cult of Cherry and Electroflash, so add all of those shadows to the above numbers).

Want to really be scared?  Take that potted shadow number and third it.  That is how many backups I probably have.  Oh, scary fact #2....this isn't even counting my crapload of non-MAC shadows.  

Oh God, I didn't even count Shadesticks, Paints or Paint Pots!_

 
You're amazing.


----------



## MAC_Diva (Dec 15, 2008)

I have 11 single shadows. Its growing though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I can't wait for chill!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_You're amazing._

 
Or slightly insane.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Shadows in the pot: 

Greens: 42 
Neutrals/highlight: 49 
Purples: 47 
Pinks: 49 
Whites: 12 
Yellows/Oranges/Golds: 33 
Blues: 66 
Browns: 63 
Burgundies/Cranberries: 21 
Blacks/Greys/Silvers: 36 
Screw Tops: 16 
MES: 21 (No palette-Can't depot) 
Colour Theory: 9 (No palette-Too big) 
Other MAC shadows: 

38 quads = 152 shadows 
31 palettes = 160 shadows 
3 liquid shadows 
Solar Bits = 4 
Metal X = 7 
Pigments = 127 
 
*Total shadows (palette-able and otherwise, including pigments): 917* (I figured this out before Starflash, Colour Forms, Overich, Cult of Cherry and Electroflash, so add all of those shadows to the above numbers).

Want to really be scared? Take that potted shadow number and third it. That is how many backups I probably have. Oh, scary fact #2....this isn't even counting my crapload of non-MAC shadows. 

Oh God, I didn't even count Shadesticks, Paints or Paint Pots!_

 
917 total?!?!?! WOW!!!!!! That's amazing!!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Oh, sheesh. Um, so, I really got the MAC bug around the middle of the Fafi craze. Before that I had ten shadows. Now I have:

-68 shadows in 15-pan palettes
-6 pot shadows
-4 mineralize eyeshadows
-11 quads
-7 paints
-13 paintpots
-12 shadesticks
-29 full size pigments
-13 pigment vials
-12 pigment samples
-1 CCB

The above count does not include the precious few backups I have._

 
My collection hasn't grown tremendously since this post. I'm now up to:

have:
14 paints
17 paint pots
19 shadesticks
37 full jars pigments
14 pigment samples
13 pigment vials
12 quads x 4 = 48 shadows
3 palettes x 6 = 18 shadows
84 shadows
1 metal x
6 MES
4 CCB

expecting in the mail any day: 
a palette with four shadows & a CCB
1 pigment
11 shadows
1 paint

My non-MAC collection has seen significant growth over this period.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 17, 2008)

I guess I don't have a lot compared to some peeps here but I think I have enough and my collections hasn't grown much lately. Plus, I've been buying a lot of non MAC this year.

33 eyeshadows
12 full size pigments
7 half size pigments
20 sample pigments
2 fluidelines
3 paintpots
2 paints
3 paint pots


----------



## Sanayhs (Dec 18, 2008)

If fluidlines count, add 25 to my total.


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 18, 2008)

I have about 350 if you count pigments.  That is just powder shadow.  I also have shadesticks, CCB's, paints, fluidlines, paintpots..... etc


----------



## amberw (Dec 18, 2008)

Im pretty new to collecting, I have 12 MAC shadows.


----------



## sovica (Dec 18, 2008)

only 10,i started before few months, but i am gonig forward XD


----------



## sweeteternity (Dec 18, 2008)

I have:
56 singles (plus full-sized from quads)
12 (from 2 holiday sets)
3 mineralized
...so *71*





As well as:
18 pigment jars
15 pigment vials, and
24 pigment samples.


----------



## belle89 (Dec 18, 2008)

2 *hangs head*


----------



## erinmosh (Dec 20, 2008)

112 eyeshadows in my palettes.
5 premade quads.... so, 132. and i have 16 full sized pigments.


----------



## Iman (Dec 21, 2008)

8 - single e/s
2 - Mineralized e/s
1 - premade quad
1 - 6X Palette

So that makes 20 eyeshadows....not that much isnt it


----------



## Arisone (Dec 21, 2008)

12 single e/s
1 pigment


----------



## greyredroses (Dec 22, 2008)

My next MAC mission was to start collecting eye shadows but, I've just seen so many other brands that have equally pigmented colors and quality that, I just can't bring myself to continue MAC buying E/S's anymore.

So now my next MAC mission will be to find the sister colors from the other brands and make my everyday quad. I'm going insane looking for dupes


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 22, 2008)

86 e/s without counting mineralize e/s and quads


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 22, 2008)

double post


----------



## MsChrys79 (Dec 23, 2008)

I just got into MAC in Late October of 2008 so I have 20 singles and 1 holiday palette.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowflakelashes* 

 
_I have FOUR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Unless you count paint pots then thats 5.  That's one look's worth._

 
Oh wait that was me erm... Yes....When I was sand and had boundaries where IS that girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Um... Update that.. Went a little shop happy this fall (in my books anyhow i normally do not spend so much on indulgences, I swear! ) 

So its more like, 

41 potted shadows
5 metal x
8 suite array (what was I thinking)
3 MES Trios from RSS
3 palates ( 2x holiday, 1 manish) 
3 quads.. (COC of course) 
and afew piggies... 


~makes self feel better cuz erm there is people to put that in perspective... yeah for spektra!


----------



## Dulcemiel (Dec 24, 2008)

Hiding in shame but I have like 213 (including quads) but I think that as soon as you said you have a spreadsheet it proved you were an addict. I bought so many dups then realized I had to have a spreadsheet.


----------



## HeatherAnn (Dec 24, 2008)

15 singles
2 quads
2 trios
4 paint pots
21 pigments


----------



## shelavou (Jan 1, 2009)

I only have like 12
Then 2 mineral duos


----------



## jen77 (Jan 1, 2009)

I only have around 20 something right now. I've acquired those over the last six months or so. But I plan on having maaaaany more lol


----------



## NeSs_a_mon (Jan 2, 2009)

33 eyeshadows
3 mineralize eyeshadows
3 palettes (holiday) = 18 eyeshadows
5 Pigments

Total = 59

Started buying MAC late 2007 just in time for the holiday collection.


----------



## jenniferls (Jan 2, 2009)

18 eyeshadows
 2 paintpots


----------



## IndustrialIrene (Jan 3, 2009)

16 eyeshadows
1 pigment (i need to pay more attention to them)

i just got into mac like 3 months ago


----------



## myystiqueen (Jan 3, 2009)

just started collecting 'em on around 3-4 months ago :

25 eyeshadows
2 paintpot


----------



## LessThanAnn (Jan 4, 2009)

Hmmm...I have...

17 single shadows
4 in a quad
2 quads from random collections
1 mes
1 pigment
10 pig. samples.
and 5 pigment vials.
1 paint pot.


WOW! And I only started collecting the beginning of 08.


----------



## ticki (Jan 5, 2009)

i've got close to 70 shadows and about 25 pigments.  i guess it's not that bad...

that doesn't include the 8 or so holiday palettes i have stashed around.


----------



## blowyourmind (Jan 5, 2009)

i've got 8. but i have a quad & a palette too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus i'm new to mac! lol


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Jan 5, 2009)

I already responded, but everyone is getting so specific here. I'm getting specific too.

6 Paint Pots
1 Paint
1 Mineralized Shadow Duo
13 Pigments
2 Shadesticks 
43 Eyeshadows in 5 palettes


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jan 5, 2009)

I've got...

8 pigments
4 Paintpots
3 x 6 colour holiday palettes
2 mineralise eyeshadows
41 single eyeshadows

Hmmm...not too bad I guess


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 6, 2009)

56 depotted
2 of the mineral ones


----------



## entyce08 (Jan 6, 2009)

51 (pots,pans, quads)


----------



## rarity (Jan 7, 2009)

I only have 8, but I'd love to get more!


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 7, 2009)

I have about 25+ e/s and about 15 pigment samples.


----------



## PreciousOne (Jan 7, 2009)

32, just started about august.


----------



## splattergirl (Jan 9, 2009)

started about march or april, had in total like 30-35 shadows and 10-12 pigments, then I sold/am selling half of each which I won't see myself using, now I am starting to collect glosses, MES and irridescent pressed powders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 currently I think I have about 50 MAC products, give or take


----------



## whittt8 (Jan 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *whittt8* 

 
_I have 80-some eyeshadows, havent counted recently, 20+ pigment samples, and then 20 full size pigments. I also have 5 paint pots, 3 paints, and 2 shadesticks. And then 3 CCB._

 
All I know is that I dont even want to talk about this, LOL. Last night I depotted 35 shadows. My last look at my sheet I had over 120. And that was before Christmas. I also have over 10 paint pots now and like 5 CCB's. I think I need rehab. Or MA- Mac-aholics Anonymous. LOL.


----------



## .Ice (Jan 17, 2009)

1... lmfao... and I had it YEARS ago.... I'm waiting for my 1st pigment to arrive in the mail.. and if all goes well i MIGHT start collecting more.


----------



## angied (Jan 17, 2009)

Well I am new to MAC but after tonight I can say I have 6....no where near the rest of you but it will grow more each week


----------



## AngelaDawn (Jan 17, 2009)

I have 23 shadows and 7 pigments.  I need to catch up!!


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 18, 2009)

2 eyeshadows


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jan 30, 2009)

I'd say I have about 50 eyeshadows and pigment samples.


----------



## MissResha (Jan 30, 2009)

about 20 e/s
5 mineralized e/s
close to 40 pigments (samples included)


----------



## oreox0x0 (Jan 30, 2009)

2... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



shroom & time and space


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Jan 30, 2009)

I've got 12 and then the Spiced Chocolate quad. I've only been buying MAC since end of August/beginning of September 2008 though.


----------



## lindas1983 (Jan 30, 2009)

Including quads and palettes 443 (not including piggies as my number is already embarrassing enough)


----------



## shadowaddict (Jan 30, 2009)

Let's see:

Over 120 Pots
About 8 Quads
About 15 Paletts

And then I have all my other brands like Urban Decay which I love, Bobbi Brown, Too Faced and too many more. Yes as my name shows I'm an e/s addict.


----------



## Lyssah (Jan 31, 2009)

I started collecting in Feb '08 - in that time I have collected;
120 pots of e/s
9 paint pots
2 pallets (fafi & colour forms (I hate that pallet!!))
18 pigments

that is a total of 156 eyeshadows!! on a very rough calculation, if I wore only 1 eyeshadow every day for the next 5.2 months I would not repeat a single e/s... that's when you know you have wayyyyy too much!


----------



## MrsWoods (Jan 31, 2009)

I started buying Mac a year ago and I have 24 pots, 1 trio, 1 back-up and 7 fullsize pigments, that's 35 total. Not that bad


----------



## susanks1 (Jan 31, 2009)

40 shadows
22 pigments


----------



## rocking chick (Jan 31, 2009)

My collection starts since Barbie Loves MAC but had already sold off alot during the past 1yr plus.

Here's my list inclusive of backups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MES - 92pcs **I am a MES addict**
Eye Shadows (pots) - 22pcs
Quads - 6pcs
Pigments - 8pcs
Palettes - 8pcs
Paint Pots - 4pcs
Richmetal Highlighter - 1pc
Metal-X 1pc


----------



## TexasBelle (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm fairly new to MAC . . . so far I have:

7 eyeshadows
1 pigment


----------



## maketotheup (Jan 31, 2009)

18 thats enough for now. C:


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Jan 31, 2009)

I only have two right now. I've been reading a ton of blogs/websites and those have alot of "looks" using MAC and other eyeshadows so I actually made a make up book (ya, I need rehab for make up cause I have a book now haha) of things I want to buy, the different looks I found, websites I want to buy from etc. It actually makes it easier for me since I won't be wondering what that one color is called, I just have it all written down very neatly and I put a list in my purse just in case I randomly find a MAC and need to buy something haha.


----------



## alexheartsmac (Feb 2, 2009)

okay so i have:

pigments=1
e/s that hasn't been depotted yet=5
pan form e/s=15
MES duo=1
pigment sets=1

so uhh total of about 23 or so.
i have only been collecting MAC since early june of 2008 and my only job is school and babysitting


----------



## coquetayloca (Feb 16, 2009)

I have 22 e/s and then pigments from a holiday set a couple years ago... so they are small.


----------



## mymacmenagerie (Feb 16, 2009)

Individual e/s: 318
Palettes (like holiday ones, I depot my quads): 20
Pigments: 138


Yes..I'm an addict...wanna be an enabler??


----------



## jmarie7481 (Feb 18, 2009)

122 singles
6 Electroflash duos=12
2 Heatherette trios=6
36 pigments

*176 eyeshadows*

OMG...I totally didn't know I had _that _many until I counted. lol! I have problems~ Yay!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 18, 2009)

90 depotted shadows in my palettes
30 pigments (full, samples and vials)
3 quads (self made barbie, pandemonium, fafi)
All Metal X Cream shadows
MES - 2
Paintpots - 10
Paints - 2


----------



## andrrea (Feb 22, 2009)

About 30???  I should count em up!!!


----------



## ccroney1 (Mar 22, 2009)

72 singles
15 quads (some of the shadows in the quads are dups of my singles though)


----------



## MacAddict09 (Mar 28, 2009)

Im new to mac and I have

5 singles
1 pigment


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 28, 2009)

11 single eyeshadows
3 quads
2 trio
2 eye palettes
4 mineralize eyshadows
13 pigments

So far I have a total of 54. I ordered 7 more so that will make it 61.


----------



## lizziebetha (Mar 29, 2009)

only 2 eyeshadows. Im not made of money. I would like to just walk away with the testers at the mac counters used or not! lol.


----------



## cryS7al (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm a MAC addict since Nov08 and I've got about 15 eyeshadows and 4 pigments


----------



## kelticmaddox (Mar 30, 2009)

I only have 8:

Firespot
Omega
Issue
Naked Lunch
Deep Shade
Flip 
Carbon
Knight


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 31, 2009)

I only have 16 MAC e/s, but I've only been collecting since January/February of 2009.


----------



## SMMY (Mar 31, 2009)

Over 140, including quads, palettes and singles. Not including pigments, paints, paint pots, shadesticks or Mes. I think that covers it.


----------



## tremorviolet (Mar 31, 2009)

Let's see:

3 full palettes, three in an almost empty palette, 7 to be depotted, and six in one of the holiday palettes.  

That's 61 total.


----------



## gubeca (Mar 31, 2009)

... i wish i had that mutch..i have 4...cause in portugal its very expensive..and its a 2 hour drive to the nearest mac counter.and its a very very small one..and it has few things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have 5 mac products..5 shadows and a paint pot..


----------



## 3773519 (Mar 31, 2009)

I have 75.


----------



## minni4bebe (Mar 31, 2009)

I've got 4 palettes full, about 6-7 mineralized shadows and about 3-4 pots that have to be depotted. I keep telling myself enough is enough dammit but my head never wins


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 31, 2009)

110 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not including pigments.


----------



## fintia (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm pretty new to MAC so I have

11  single eye shadows
2 quads from Hk


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm packin' 105 eyeshadows 

with 48 piggies...and holding!

The number of backups are too upsetting to mention.

How many of these I _actually_ use is entirely another dismal number altogether!


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Mar 31, 2009)

I 11
HK,Fafi quad
Heatherette trio
and novel twist


----------



## HeatherLouWho (Mar 31, 2009)

52 depotted and pro pans + 11 pressed pigments + 6 iridescent powder samples + ~30 pigment samples.  That's not too outlandish.  Is it?


----------



## makeba (Mar 31, 2009)

52 eyeshadows for me


----------



## cocomia (Apr 2, 2009)

Just 4 (Flip, Paradisco, Bronze and my newest acquisition, Rice Paper). I don't know if I should hide in shame because I only have these 4 or be proud that I still have enough restraint not to buy everything at my counter.

One thing's for sure though, I won't stop buying


----------



## Poupette (Apr 2, 2009)

All That Glitters
Hepcat
Satin Taupe
Vanilla
Sushi Flower
Phloof!
Shimmermoss
Da Bling
Vellum
Dazzlelight
Metalblu

Danger Zone from Red She Said

And 2 quads from Cult of Cherry.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I have the following:

26 in my 15 palettes
4 in a my homemade Barbie Quad
5 that I have not depotted yet
2 backups
6 in a holiday palette

Total: 43_

 
Just wanted to update since I answered so long ago!  I had alot  more, but sold about 1/2 of my collection recently.  Right now, I have:

45 in my 15 palettes
16 in my MAC premade quads
2 backups
6 in a holiday palette
3 mineralized shadows

Total: 72

That doesn't count fullsize pigments or samples...


----------



## moopoint (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *minni4bebe* 

 
_ I keep telling myself enough is enough dammit but my head never wins_

 
Same here! I have about 75, MAC only, not including my Urban Decay and Too Faced


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 2, 2009)

UPDATE:
I have a grand total of 58 eyeshadows and counting (including pigments and MES).


----------



## HustleRose (Apr 3, 2009)

including pigments and mes - 76


----------

